# I may have to put my zebra danio down-HELP!



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

I started my first aquarium (freshwater, 55-gal) in January of this year. At that time I had six zebra danios. After a couple of months I saw that this one was getting picked on by two others. They would chase her/him as they do in the morning but it got to the point that this one got skinnier and skinnier and finally just layed at the bottom while the other two nudged her (will use the feminie to keep it simple). 

So, I netted her out and put her in a 10-gallon hospital tank. She got bigger and stronger over time. Then, I noticed that her belly turned into a bulge (see picture posted in my "hospital tank" aquarium). I went to my local fish store with a picture in tow (the one featured in my hospital aquarium) and they had me do a couple of things to determine if she was egg bound or if it was a tumor. One was to turn the tank temp up and the other was I think to put in a certain ratio of epson salts. Nothing happened.

She has been swimming and eating all these months. For a little more than a week though she lays on her side at the bottom in a corner most of the time. At first I thought she was dead, but she wasn't.

When she swims it's circular. She has had a different look to her while she swims because of the big middle even before. I fear she is in a lot of pain. Her eyes seem to bulge some. I have dropped pellots in because they sink to the bottom in case she can eat. 

I don't know what to do and will appreciate any help. She just isn't passing away on her own and, again, I fear she is suffering greatly at this point. Now I am a person who only kills moisquitos. Otherwise, any bug in my house gets toted back outside rather than killed. I don't know if I will be able to do it but I think it needs to be done. Please help...


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's hard, but it is the kindest thing to do if you've assessed the situation as being that your fish is going to die. I made the decision to euthanize one of my fish recently. I used clove oil and he went off to sleep and then vodka to make sure he didn't wake back upWhat Is the Most Humane Way to Euthanize a Fish?. I've seen others of my fish die by themselves after getting sick and it was horrible. I'm glad I helped end my platy's suffering before he had to wait for whatever was wrong with him to finish him off (and I was sure it was going to, he wasn't recovering despite the treatment I was trying).


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your fish. If you're going to put her down, I use the clove oil & vodka method too.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking at just the picture she looks fine,
But then you can only see so much in a picture,
She looks like my female zebra's, "Full of Eggs"
They hardly ever loose that gut even after spawning hundreds of eggs,

Zebra's can be awful aggressive towards one another, "Especially the males" and if in to small of a tank.
Lost to many this way, I now keep my males separate from my females and house the boys in much larger tanks, 
only pair them up when I want a spawning.


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*pics of my danio taken this morning*

Hi and thank you for your care and responses. 

I should have mentioned that the first pic posted was from seven or eight months ago. At that time she was eating and responsive. 

The pics included now I took this morning. This is how she looks all the time for a little more than a week. When she tries to swim it's just circular and she can't seem to get herself more than about a quarter inch up from the gravel. She only stays in that corner of the aquarium. 

Do you believe I need to put her down or are there any other possibilities/suggestion?

Thanks so much for being there for me during this time of trembling.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am no expert. I've luckily not had much experience with sick fish, but I've had a couple display signs of being unwell before dying. When I've had a fish do what you are describing it did not recover. I had some optimism about my latest sick fish because he survived some time but even he did not recover. 

I would not hesitate to euthanize that fish. I don't think she can ever recover when she's sunk on the bottom and cannot swim. If it was my fish, I'd be comfortably 100% certain that I was doing the right thing.

If you really can't bring yourself to do it, let nature take its course this time, but I suggest you buy the supplies so that when you get your next sick fish event you can deal with it. It's taken me a while to get used to the idea that fish will not bounce back when they display signs of illness like that. Once you've seen a couple of fish go like that, you'll hopefully find that you can manage euthanasia after all. As I said before, I feel much better about how my latest platy died than the one before.


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*This is so hard, and I thank you for talking with me*

I will get the supplies I need tomorrow. This is so hard but because I love my fish, and all of God's creatures, I will do my best to help her move on and out of the misary she must be in. Yikes! I spoke with two people that I work with today who did put a fish down from their aquariums (out of the total of eight that I work with). Anywho, one took some type of knife and just sliced his fish in the middle. The other wrapped his fish in a paper towel and then stomped on it for a quick death. Oooooh. I understand that this is part of living and loving, but...gulp...


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

From what I've read, the beheading with a sharp knife is supposed to be very quick but it's not something I could do. I could also never jump on a fish and I don't think that that would be quick or painless.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I put the fish down with the ice method. You put a small bowl of water in the freezer and let it form a thin layer of ice.You put the fish in the ice water and it die instantly. I'm sorry to hear about your fish. I don't like the beheading or the stomp method either as I just can't do that.


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*I just poured in the clove oil mixture...*

Well, this is it. I purchased the clove oil and a fairly good quality vodka yesterday (Three Olives). I hope that the smoother vodka will be kindest on my zebra danio. Personally, I am having a martini at present just because I hope it helps me actually go through with this. 

What helps most is having you, a community of tropical fish keepers who empathize, offer the best of their knowledge and experience, and care. I thank you. 

I measured eight ounces of tank water and put it in a clear bowl. Then took a pair of my own black pants and wrapped it around. I netted her an put her in, turned off any bright light I took about three ounces of tank water in a separate jar and put in only one drop of clovce oil, shook it up 'til the water turned cloudy white and poured in only about 25% of it. 

She swam on her side a few times around the bowl, without any sign of stress in breathing. All the while I stayed right with my zebra as the clove oil took effect, just saying I love you and that I will not leave her alone through this. She is next to me now.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

creativeriver said:


> Well, this is it. I purchased the clove oil and a fairly good quality vodka yesterday (Three Olives). I hope that the smoother vodka will be kindest on my zebra danio. Personally, I am having a martini at present just because I hope it helps me actually go through with this.
> 
> What helps most is having you, a community of tropical fish keepers who empathize, offer the best of their knowledge and experience, and care. I thank you.
> 
> ...


It is sad but it's sadder to watch them suffer IMO. And I always take a shot of the vodka myself when putting down a fish. Sorry about your fishy. :-(


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*The deed is done...she is gone*

Again, thank you for your support through this time of trembling. 

My little zebra has passed on, and I believe into the arms of God.

I poured in the 25% of the clove oil/tank water mixture and she seemed very relaxed. When I poured in the two ounces of vodka, one oz and then the other along the bowl side so it sort of slid in rather than create any more trama for zebra. After about 30 seconds I saw her take one gasp of air through her mouth and then gill activity began rythmicxally again, about every thrity seconds whereas, prior to the vodka intro, I saw very little gill activity (some, relaxed, gentle, a whisper really). Then she breathed a little deeper and I noticed her pupils moving some.

I then poured in another 25% of the clove oil/water mix after shaking. After that I poured in 1/2 oz. of vodka (maybe it was too smooth!?!). Gill movement stopped very soon after (about 30 seconds).

It is interesting and touching to me that even though this zebra has been in her own 10-gallon tank for at last eight months, the other fish in my 55-gallon (in eye shot of the 10-gallon) most stood together and watched the whole thing. I have a picture but can't at the moment fide my usb cable. 

Will post pics iif anyone wants to see. Just let me know.

Take care and thank you once again for a forum where i could logon in the midst of a tremendously trying momoent, and find friiends.

Kim


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Tanker...

If you read my most recent posts you will see that I did the best I could and now my zebra who has now has passed on.

I did quite a bit of on-line research, called my vetranarian office (parrot and doggie), and left a vm for the aquarium curator at discovery world in Milwaukee. Even though shocking, decapitation came up as the quickest and kindest way to euthinize a fisher (with a sharp knife/blade and absolutely NO hesitation once begun).

Not a surgeon by choice...lol...the clov oil/ vod method seemed second best. My vetranary office said that they could put my fish under anasthesia, give her an injection and then gas her. I said that she was only about 1.5 inches in length. So, took a diifferent road. 

What I feel best about is that I continued to look her in the eye during most of the process and therefore hope she did not feel all alone.

You have been so very helpful to me during this time and I just want to thank you personally.

Take care and God bless.
]
Tanks...

Kim


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you did the right thing, I don't think she had any prospect of recovery. RIP little fish.


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*Pics of danio send off by tank mates*

Rest in peace


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

I feel your pain. I have had to use the clove oil/vodka method for putting down a very sick gourami. The poor fella was suffering so, and I could tell.. It was hard.. very hard.... (I know Im overly emotional to begin with) but in the end it is the kindest thing to do. 

Bless you both.

Gina


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. You did the best by the fish and that is all you can do. Sometimes there just aren't any more options left.


----------



## creativeriver (Dec 6, 2010)

*Follow up*

Just a follow up. In one of my previous posts it was mentioned that I left a message for the aquarium curator at Discovery World in Milwaukee to ask for his expertise on the most humane way to euthenize a fish (specifically my zebra danio).

Well, after I left the voice mail I thought to myself that such a person would likely not have time to call me back about my little fish...but I was wrong!!! 

He called the next morning and said that when they need to euthenize a fish they use MS-222 anesthesia and that this would be a very humane way. However, this type of product is not available to the open public and for good reason. 

He touched me so when he then offered that I could bring my fish to him and he would do it for me using the MS-222. What an awesome person!!! As a result, this weekend I am going to apply for membership at Discovery World and adopt/sponsor one of the fish they have there...lol... 

I am so grateful for the care and support of you, my community here, and also of that from Discovery World in Milwaukee. I feel truly humbled and connected at the same time.:notworthy::thankyou:


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a true fish lover. How kind of him to offer.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

wow.. I agree.. very very generous of him to offer.


----------

